# How do you know the MC is the right choice?



## CanadianGuy

Hi, 
My wife and I are going to begin MC shortly. We are looking for advice in choosing one. It is important to us to get a good one as I suspect some are better than others. In order to aid us in our choice is there any questions we should be asking them that will help us make an informed decision? Any direction on this will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ano

I would think that word of mouth is better then any certificate and credential.

Have you tried googleing reviews on local counselors in your area?


----------



## CanadianGuy

Ano said:


> I would think that word of mouth is better then any certificate and credential.
> 
> Have you tried googleing reviews on local counselors in your area?


Great idea. Thanks.


----------

